# Bilder online!+Info!! 3tes mtb-news.de "Fraktion " Spessart Treffen 27.8.17



## Vmichael (4. August 2017)

_*Hallo,*_
_*danke an Alle die da waren !*_
_*Es war eine super Gruppe und das Wetter war auch *_
_*perfekt. *_
_*Danke an unsere Trail Guides *_

_*Bilder,Videos  usw.. auf  www.spessart-bande.de *_
******************************************************
INFO:
Auf www.spessart-band.de stehen die nächsten Touren!
Immer mal vorbeischauen
****************************************************
_*Gruß*_
_*Vmichael*_




 
_************************************************************
Hallo,_
_da das 2te Treffen allen sehr gut gefallen hatte, starten wir ein 3tes Treffen. Natürlich sind auch Biker aus anderen Regionen willkommen._
_*Ablauf:*_
*Wir treffen uns in Obernau  um 12:00 *
*an Mehrzweckhalle und fahren gemeinsam zum *_*Hohe-Wart-Haus! Nach einer gemütlichen Einkehr,  rocken wir in der Gruppe die Trails  unter der Leitung der Locals: MichaelS, Martin & Jens.*_


*Wetter 
Wie wird das Wetter Sonntag 27.08.2017 in Aschaffenburg?
In Aschaffenburg überwiegt am Morgen dichte Bewölkung aber es bleibt trocken und die Temperatur liegt bei 17°C. Darüber hinaus strahlt mittags und auch abends die Sonne bei Werten von 19 bis zu 26°C. Nachts und die Luft kühlt sich auf 16°C ab.*

Wann: 27.08.2017
Wo: Hohe-Wart-Haus  Urzeit: "ab" 14:00 
Lage: https://www.hohewart-haus.de https://goo.gl/maps/Mkj5ZbU4tbM2
Warum: Limo oder Milch trinken, fachsimpeln, Fun haben,... 
Tour: ca.  1000hm und 40 Kilometer.
Schwierigkeitsgrad: S2 nach Bedarf S3,S4,S5 https://www.mtblivigno.eu/de/levels-schwierigkeitsgrad
Kondition : Es wird angepasst gefahren mit genügend Pausen.


*Treffpunkt:  Obernau Bahnhofstraße 61 in 63743 Aschaffenburg (Stadtteil Obernau/Mehrzweckhalle)  https://goo.gl/maps/LpYoBnJhj1u **um 12:00*

*Gruß Eure Spessart-Bande  *www.spessart-bande.de
*ALLE ANGABEN OHNE GEWÄHR!*
**************************************************


----------



## Kreisfahrer (5. August 2017)

Ich bin dabei. 
Wer möchte, kann sich mit uns/ mir auch schon in Obernau treffen und dann gemeinsam hoch fahren. Ab Obernau ist eigentlich nur noch Wald, mit reichlich Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (5. August 2017)

Bin interessiert dabei zu sein. Was erwartet mich in der "Pampa"?


----------



## Kreisfahrer (5. August 2017)

Je nach Wunsch vom Forstweg bis zu Bikepark ähnlichem Gelände alles. 

Man kann sich ja ein bisschen an euch richten.


----------



## midige (5. August 2017)

Ich will immer noch keine Limo , komme aber trotzdem, gerne auch zur Anfahrt.

@Kreisfahrer: Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit?

Wird bestimmt wieder prima, das Revier ist klasse.

Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr Michaels 

Grüße

Michael


----------



## trialero (5. August 2017)

Wir haben heute mal meine Runde Probegefahrenalles dabei und fahrbar viele tolle Singletrails tolle auf und abfahrten auch Höhenmeter für die Harten
wer nicht kommt verpasst ne knallig tolle Runde mit Freunden
wird je nach Fahrerlevel gesteigert bis S4gibt aber dann auch ne 2. Gruppe die die leichteren trails fahren,wenns zu happig wird ,werden wir aber schon vorher sehen wie der Level passt, dann fahren wir alles zusammen, ist ja auch manches umfahrbar,und nichts unfahrbar


----------



## Kreisfahrer (6. August 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Ich will immer noch keine Limo , komme aber trotzdem, gerne auch zur Anfahrt.
> 
> @Kreisfahrer: Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit?
> 
> ...



Wenn wir gemeinsam unten starten wollen, würde ich entweder die Mehrzweckhalle in Obernau oder das ehemalige Automuseum in Aschaffenburg als Treffpunkt vorschlagen.

12 Uhr Start müsste eigentlich reichen.


----------



## migges (6. August 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr Michaels


Sorry wir fahren am 27.8 Morgens nach dem Frühstück von Wolkenstein wieder zurück.(700 Km)


----------



## Kreisfahrer (6. August 2017)

trialero schrieb:


> Wir haben heute mal meine Runde Probegefahrenalles dabei und fahrbar viele tolle Singletrails tolle auf und abfahrten auch Höhenmeter für die Harten
> wer nicht kommt verpasst ne knallig tolle Runde mit Freunden
> wird je nach Fahrerlevel gesteigert bis S4gibt aber dann auch ne 2. Gruppe die die leichteren trails fahren,wenns zu happig wird ,werden wir aber schon vorher sehen wie der Level passt, dann fahren wir alles zusammen, ist ja auch manches umfahrbar,und nichts unfahrbar


Der Jens wollte es gestern aber auch wissen. Der hat mich ganz schön den Berg hoch gescheucht und Dir den Akku leer gesaugt. 

Und dann ging Deine Höllenmaschine noch mit mir durch...


----------



## trialero (6. August 2017)

Kreisfahrer schrieb:


> Und dann ging Deine Höllenmaschine noch mit mir durch...


ich sagte ja,auf yt bekämmen wir tausende von klicks,wenns jemand gefilmt hätte


----------



## Kreisfahrer (6. August 2017)

trialero schrieb:


> ich sagte ja,auf yt bekämmen wir tausende von klicks,wenns jemand gefilmt hätte


Das glaube ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (7. August 2017)

Kreisfahrer schrieb:


> Mehrzweckhalle in Obernau


Wahrscheinlich einfacher bei Anreise mit dem Auto wg. Parken



Kreisfahrer schrieb:


> 12 Uhr Start müsste eigentlich reichen.




Für mich prima, allein würde ich mit Rad und Zug kommen.

*Wenn jemand aus Frammersbach und Umgebung mitkommen will, könnten wir auch mit Auto und Träger fahren.

Interessenten bitte melden, auch gerne Abholung unterwegs.
*
Grüße

Michael


----------



## Kreisfahrer (7. August 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich einfacher bei Anreise mit dem Auto wg. Parken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An der Mehrzweckhalle gibt's Parkplätze, daher wäre der Treffpunkt wirklich gut. Aber der Treffpunkt würde sich eher für die Anreise mit dem Auto eignen. Mit dem Zug müsste man erst nach Aschaffenburg HBF fahren und mit dem Bike dann noch weiter nach Obernau (ca. 7km).


----------



## midige (7. August 2017)

Kreisfahrer schrieb:


> (ca. 7km)



Eine Katastrophe


----------



## midige (7. August 2017)

Ist ja noch Zeit bis dahin, ich komme zu jedem Treffpunkt. 
Nur allein nicht mit dem Auto, sondern per Bahn. Mit dem Rad sind es von mir aus ca. 35 km zur Hohen Warte, da wird es  mir zuviel, besonders wenn dann S4 gefahren werden soll .

Wird schon klappen, freue mich.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Kreisfahrer (7. August 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Ist ja noch Zeit bis dahin, ich komme zu jedem Treffpunkt.
> Nur allein nicht mit dem Auto, sondern per Bahn. Mit dem Rad sind es von mir aus ca. 35 km zur Hohen Warte, da wird es  mir zuviel, besonders wenn dann S4 gefahren werden soll .
> 
> Wird schon klappen, freue mich.
> ...


Solltest Du mit dem Zug anreisen, würde ich das ehemalige Automuseum empfehlen. Dann hast Du nur so ca. 3,5km mit dem Bike vom HBF aus.


----------



## Mtb Ede (14. August 2017)

Wo ist rund um die Hohe Warte S4 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialero (15. August 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wo ist rund um die Hohe Warte S4 ?


nirgends die liegen wo anders,aber auf der Runde


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. August 2017)

Sehr interessant, überlege wo das sein könnte , kenn die Gegend eigentlich ganz gut...
...mal sehen was am 27.08. ansteht.

Wieviel HM und KM hat die Runde ?


----------



## Kreisfahrer (15. August 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Sehr interessant, überlege wo das sein könnte , kenn die Gegend eigentlich ganz gut...
> ...mal sehen was am 27.08. ansteht.
> 
> Wieviel HM und KM hat die Runde ?


Wenn Du mit uns ab Obernau startest, vielleicht so 1000hm und 40 Kilometer.


----------



## Mtb Ede (15. August 2017)

Ok das würde passen, fahr aber nur S2 mit nem bisschen S3


----------



## Kreisfahrer (15. August 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ok das würde passen, fahr aber nur S2 mit nem bisschen S3


Die ganz fiesen Sachen würde ich eh auslassen, glaube da stehen in der Gruppe nur die wenigsten drauf.


----------



## JensMan (15. August 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## Kreisfahrer (15. August 2017)

Als Treffpunkt empfehle ich entweder die Mehrzweckhalle in AB-Obernau oder das ehemalige Automuseum in Aschaffenburg (heute glaube ich Kalkan Immobilen). Wobei man an der Mehrzweckhalle besser parken kann, falls jemand mit dem Auto zum Ausgangspunkt kommt.


----------



## Kombinatschef (16. August 2017)

Wenns Wetter passt, bin ich badei (ab Obernau). Uhrzeit 2 Tage vorher nochmal updaten, bitte.


----------



## Vmichael (16. August 2017)

Hallo Kombinatschef  (Die Spessartwölfe),
Updates/Uhrzeiten zum Treffen werden frühzeitig bekannt gegeben.
Grüße aus AB


----------



## midige (17. August 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wo ist rund um die Hohe Warte S4 ?



Nach ein paar Gläsern "Haustrunk" auf der Hohen Warte kann der Weg zum Parkplatz schon S4 sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (17. August 2017)

midige schrieb:


> Nach ein paar Gläsern "Haustrunk" auf der Hohen Warte kann der Weg zum Parkplatz schon S4 sein


Das Stimmt.

Merke gut: max. 1 Glas!


----------



## Vmichael (19. August 2017)

UPDATE 19.08.2017


----------



## midige (19. August 2017)

midige schrieb:


> *Wenn jemand aus Frammersbach und Umgebung mitkommen will, könnten wir auch mit Auto und Träger fahren.
> 
> Interessenten bitte melden, auch gerne Abholung unterwegs.*



Keine Resonanz bisher, Auto hat neue Bremsen,  Abfahrt nach Ascheberg dürfte problemlos sein 

Es handelt sich um einen Karpatenporsche.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Vmichael (22. August 2017)

update


----------



## midige (24. August 2017)

Uhrzeit am Treffpunkt in Obernau?


----------



## JensMan (24. August 2017)

http://spessart-bande.de/27-08-2017/


----------



## Vmichael (24. August 2017)

*Treffpunkt:* ObernauBahnhofstraße 61 in 63743 Aschaffenburg (Stadtteil Obernau/Mehrzweckhalle)https://goo.gl/maps/LpYoBnJhj1u

hi,
steht aber auch alles am Anfang !


----------



## Vmichael (25. August 2017)

Vorletztes Update ! siehe Anfang


----------



## Vmichael (26. August 2017)

*LETZTES UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!! siehe PUNKT 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (27. August 2017)

Ganz großes Lob, war super und ich bin jetzt nach dem Essen und einem Bier auch so richtig platt.


----------



## Kreisfahrer (27. August 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Ganz großes Lob, war super und ich bin jetzt nach dem Essen und einem Bier auch so richtig platt.


War eine super Runde heute. 

Wer bist Du eigentlich? 
Ich war der mit dem orangenen Hollandrad.


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. August 2017)

Kreisfahrer schrieb:


> War eine super Runde heute.
> 
> Wer bist Du eigentlich?
> Ich war der mit dem orangenen Hollandrad.


Und ich: der mit dem schwarzen Langhuber


----------



## Kreisfahrer (27. August 2017)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Und ich: der mit dem schwarzen Langhuber
> Anhang anzeigen 637884


Ah, danke. 
Damit man die User hier mal einordnen kann.


----------



## trialero (27. August 2017)

na Haupsache für jeden war was dabei,Spass hats wohl jedem gemacht ,und niemand hat sich irgendwo verletzt
somit freue ich mich auf die nächste Runde

und ausgepowert darf jeder sein... waren ja auch n paar knifflige steigungen drin,mein Respekt geht an jeden der die runde heute gefahren ist

PS Jens fährt nicht nur schnell,er ist auch sonst fix,die Bilder und Videos von heute sind schon in der Galerie derSpessartbande


----------



## Mtb Ede (27. August 2017)

Sehr feine Ausfahrt heute, mit neuen Trails im bekanntem Gebiet.

Kondition hat grad so gelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialero (27. August 2017)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Trails im bekanntem Gebiet


dort gibts noch einen der ist aber noch nicht fertig,habe aber beim vorbeifahren heute schon dezent Spuren in der einfahrt gesehen


----------



## trialero (27. August 2017)




----------



## midige (28. August 2017)

Super Tag gestern, prima Truppe,tolle Strecke 

Ich hätte auch vorher nicht mit insgesamt elf Teilnehmern gerechnet. 

Schön wars, Ideen fürs nächste Mal gibt es, Näheres dann hier

Grüße aus dem Spessart

Michael

der mit dem grünen Stahl kämpft


----------

